# Audison Voce 5.1k with Horns



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

How would you guys run an Audison Voce 5.1k with USD D2-RT horns, either Focal Utopia be 13 ws 5", or Morel Scw634 6", 18Sound SNd430 6.5" and a Morel Ultimo 12"? I was thinking 75watts to the horns, 140 to the mids, and 1000watts to the sub. Could the horns "keep up"? Also, how do you guys feel about my midrange/midbass choices? Thanks.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Reece514 said:


> How would you guys run an Audison Voce 5.1k with USD D2-RT horns, either Focal Utopia be 13 ws 5", or Morel Scw634 6", 18Sound SNd430 6.5" and a Morel Ultimo 12"? I was thinking 75watts to the horns, 140 to the mids, and 1000watts to the sub. *Could the horns "keep up"?* Also, how do you guys feel about my midrange/midbass choices? Thanks.


lol, you should be asking if the mids could keep up. most horns are 110+ db 1w/1m. most are also 8ohm, so your 75 watts will be less than 40 watts. even ultra sensitive proaudio mids are ussualy only about 95db 1w/1m (with a few exceptions) so the mids will require about 100x more power to keep up. (of course no one actually does this)

moral to the story? you will still be turning the horns down.

I think the 18sound are prolly the only ones out of those i would look at. Focal and Morel are not gonna be nearly efficient enough.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, that's going to be plenty for the horns. Like state above, it's the midbasses that are the "weak link" in horn systems.

I don't think those Focals would be the ones I would be using with horns...too small and low efficiency. Of those choices I would go with the 18Sound.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info. The horns are rated at 99 db 1w/1m at 8ohms and I am aware that they will "see" about 38watts. I was thinking that the mids would have a difficult time keeping up. Other than the 18Sound, would you guys have any other recommendation for mids? I just wanna be sure not to overlook another option. Also, is my amp selection a good one or should I use multiple amps instead?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You have a good amp, I wouldn't be changing that.

98 dB speakers will still see a lot less power than the others.

Limited to 6-7" speakers?


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah. I'm limited to 6.5" in the doors. Was thinking of adding mids to the kicks but my car is pretty small; 2013 Audi Allroad. It's the same interior as an Audi A4. Also, not sure if I wanna do speakers in the doors and kicks. I could run the mids parallel and they would see about 120watts each. Just not sure I wanna do it, though. Thanks for your help, guys. It's much appreciated.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I chose the 6ND430 coz it was the one that played the lower while being the shallowest  Win-win situation 

Ohh, and perfect amp for the system 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The 18Sound might be the best bet right now considering it's depth, parameters, and you can get them in 4 ohms.

I was going to throw a look at the Audison AV6 since it is 91 db, but it's not that high in the midrange- the FR looks like a smiley face. Not a bad sounding driver though. But for the money, you could get the 18Sound.

Next picks would be the B&C 6NDL38 or 44 and BMS 6S117. But you will give up some lowend extension on them compared to the 18Sound...but all of them being prosound drivers, they aren't going to be doin 50 hertz with any kind of balls unless you could come up with the room to port them. If you could do that, then it would be pretty fun.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for your opinions, guys. Looks like I'm gonna do the 18Sound. It's gonna be a couple months before my system is in but I'll let ya know how it sounds. I will look in to porting them as well. Sounds a little tricky, though.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Faital pro? I am using the 10" fe20010 i think? Get ready to turn the horns down. Us speaker has a lot of choices as well as parts express.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll check out the Fatal Pros. The 18sound are looking good, though. Will definitely turn down the horns. Another question, if I may? I was thinking of going with an Audison Bit Ten processor. Whatcha guys think? You guys ever get the filling that your project is getting outta hand as you "build" it?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I get that feeling every time, lol

Allot of people like the audison dsp

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok guys. Which of the following drivers would you prefer considering my system. The 18Sound 6ND430 or a Beyma PRO6WND? The Beyma is rated at 97 db 1w/1m and the 18Sound is rated at 92.5 db 1w/1m. The T/S parameters aren't real close when compared to each other but aren't too far off either. Look forward to your opinions!! Thanks again for all your advice!!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Reece514 said:


> Ok guys. Which of the following drivers would you prefer considering my system. The 18Sound 6ND430 or a Beyma PRO6WND? The Beyma is rated at 97 db 1w/1m and the 18Sound is rated at 92.5 db 1w/1m. The T/S parameters aren't real close when compared to each other but aren't too far off either. Look forward to your opinions!! Thanks again for all your advice!!


1st the Beyma is 94dB 1w/1m efficient (not 97dB ) 
The Beyma has a nice and low inductance but doesn't have much displacement (Xmax) - FS is a bit higher than the 18Sound too. 

Dunno, I'd choose the 6ND430 for MB+MID duty - MID only duty? Sure the Beyma looks fine crossed a little higher

Kelvin


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Kevin,
Beyma's website indicate a sensitivity rating of 97 db 1w/1m. Did I misinterpet the data? At any rate, with the 18Sound having an Fs of 63Hz compared to the 92Hz of beyma and the other facts that you've pointed out, I think I may be ordering the 18Sounds. I just wanna try to get the best driver I can, ya know? Are there any other drivers you would recommend over the 18Sound?
Thanks agian for the advice. Its much appreciated.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Reece514 said:


> Kevin,
> Beyma's website indicate a sensitivity rating of 97 db 1w/1m. Did I misinterpet the data? At any rate, with the 18Sound having an Fs of 63Hz compared to the 92Hz of beyma and the other facts that you've pointed out, I think I may be ordering the 18Sounds. I just wanna try to get the best driver I can, ya know? Are there any other drivers you would recommend over the 18Sound?
> Thanks agian for the advice. Its much appreciated.


Looking at the spec sheet, it's 97dB @ 2.83V/1m - being a 4 ohm driver, it means you get 97dB with 2 watts ; meaning with 1 watt, it's 94dB  
Calculating sensitivity based on the specs, I get 94.0xdB 1w/1m 

Other than the 18Sound driver, as Jason stated, you have the B&C 6NDL38 or 44 and BMS 6S117...

Kelvin


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation. I ordered the 4ohm 18Sound. Now I gotta decide on a processor. I think I'm gonna go with Audison's Bit Ten. It looks like it will work well with my setup. Thanks for all your help. Can't wait to get this stuff in the car!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I'd go with the Bit Ten D and get the AV link for the amp so you can do digital from the processor to the amp.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

What's the difference between the BitTen and BitTen D? Does the D come with a digital display/control module an the other doesn't? Also, would I just need the AV link to go digital to the amp? Thanks for you help.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Bit 10 D has digital input and outputs. So you could (if able) run digital out of your head unit to the processor and all the way back to your amp skipping a number of conversions.

But I would just run analog to the processor, get the AV link if possible in the future and go digital between the processor and amp.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Right on. Thanks for your advice


----------

